# why does everyone love.......



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

there are other cichlids out there that are SOOOOOOO much better then cons. could i get some imput please?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

First off.. im guessing so many people like convicts is because they are easy to breed,very cheap to buy, best starter cichlid and mainly because some people cant affored to buy larger tanks to house some of these better bigger cich's
Secondly.. i do agree that there are better cichlids out there i just brought a green terror a few weeks ago and he is excellent.He is nicely coloured always active and aggressive,he has already killed my other green terror i had in there with him and he also ate some convict fry.
In future im hoping to save up for a 75g to house a red devil as these badboys grow big and fast.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

I think that dan-uk covered it. It also comes down to personal preference, everyone can't like the same things, cons are great fish to watch.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Cheap feeders?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are a great starter chichlid and very aggressive and active 
why not get them


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i never realized 'everyone' loved convicts

the fish forums i frequent don't mention convicts all that much.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Most of the time cons pack a punch for their size, compaired to other larger cichlids their housed with - they seem to hold their own (most of time). My cons can't currently be housed with my Terror or Dempsey. Surprisly my Oscar holds he's own but he's now in another tank. I haven't tested out my red devil and cons.:laugh:

The larger tanks sizes for other cichlids is also a good point, as some people can't afford 55, 75g's for Oscars, Dempseys, Terrors, and 100+ gallons for other larger cichlids.

I find cons interesting, aggressive, and all around brawler.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

They're active, interact with each other constantly, colorful, easy to take care of, can live happily in tank sizes small enough for a tight budget, what's not to like about them?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

They rarely die from disease, which makes taking care of them very low maintenance.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

there cheap and easy to care for. and make great feeders> IMO


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Someone here was keeping one in the kitchen sink. I guess thats pretty impressive in itself....I guess. I have a breeding pair for feeders though. I have a tanganikan tank stocked with Calvus, lepidiolamprologus meeli, and neolamprologus pulcher and its nice to have them because they feed mostly on fry in the wild. If anything they make me laugh with their childish behavior. And when people say they started breeding in the bag on the way home they werent kidding. Just add water and just about any conceiveable condition.

Yay as im typing this a new clutch of eggs just started breaking their tails out. Wigglers.


----------

